# A male stereotype joke



## Josiah (May 26, 2015)

Q. Why does it take hundreds of thousands of sperm to fertilize one egg?

A. Because none of them will stop to ask for directions.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 26, 2015)

You'd think by now sperm would have evolved to the using of GPS... Gynecological Positioning System.  :>)


----------



## Glinda (May 26, 2015)

:rofl:  Very cute.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Q. Why does it take hundreds of thousands of sperm to fertilize one egg?
> 
> A. Because none of them will stop to ask for directions.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 26, 2015)

....


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (May 27, 2015)

Ol man, that was a great addition!


----------

